# Daily Mail pop up



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I inadvertently clicked yes on some pop-up yesterday and now I can't get rid of it, pops up every 10 minutes or so.


Any suggestion please.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Like my AOL problems. Can you go into settings and see what your pop up blocker is set at. Ticked or not?


Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I inadvertently clicked yes on some pop-up yesterday and now I can't get rid of it, pops up every 10 minutes or so.
> 
> Any suggestion please.


What Pop Up are you getting Kev? "Twitter"

On my MacBook Pro I am getting a Twitter Pop Up on the Sports section of Mail that I cant get rid off. Adblocker Plus is installed but makes no difference.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What browser are you using Kev?. It varies with them all. Not that I am an expert but have been delving for a while now.


Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The pop up is Daily Mail, I'm on Chrome


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

You could clear the cookies. You may have to log into some of your saved web sites afterwards.
In chrome click the 'customise and control google chrome' icon [three vertical dots top right on mine].
Select 'More tools'
Select 'clear browsing data'
Select 'clear cookies'


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It will be a Chrome notification. You need to go into settings, advanced settings, Privacy and security, content settings, notifications and then there should be a list of ones that are blocked and at the bottom the ones you have allowed. Just block or delete the DM one.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> It will be a Chrome notification. You need to go into settings, advanced settings, Privacy and security, content settings, notifications and then there should be a list of ones that are blocked and at the bottom the ones you have allowed. Just block or delete the DM one.


You are slipping Baz - you forgot the £99.99+VAT


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah, he didn't come to my aid this fast when I was having the same problem. He knows I'm broke.


Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> You are slipping Baz - you forgot the £99.99+VAT


You too, Barry is no longer keen to accept a failing currency, all payments now in € please and in line with other EU fees it has been rounded up to 200€ and no VAT as he is currently taking payments in his tax haven as previously advised......:grin2:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I use the free AdwCleaner and the free version of Malwarebytes and do a scan every week or two or three!
Neither are active until required.

https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/adwcleaner.html

https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/malwarebytes_anti_malware.html

I normally download from the 'Majorgeeks' forum which is trusted.:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is not Malware or adware its a chrome notification that Kev willingly turned on for the Daily Mail. Mind you depending on your opinion of the rag I would class it as worse than Malware. They can be useful though for sites like Facebook or other newsgroups where you want instant notification if your mentioned, tagged or something you are following changes rather than getting a raft of notification emails but best kept to a minimum as they become annoying.

Ive set one of mine so that if anyone says That Rock God Baz is hot and a brilliant guitarist it pings but it mustn't be working as its never gone off.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes Sir....back in my place now :surprise:>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Any ideas yet on this problem as you can see I still have it.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

When in Chrome go to top right hand side, 3 dots click, settings, advanced, content, pop-ups & re-direct then just block all that you want blocked.
I've also got a couple stopped via same route but after advanced go notifications and that site to block.
Hope that makes sense.
.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> When in Chrome go to top right hand side, 3 dots click, settings, advanced, content, pop-ups & re-direct then just block all that you want blocked.
> I've also got a couple stopped via same route but after advanced go notifications and that site to block.
> Hope that makes sense.
> .


Thanks.

Done the first part John, nothing in there to block/delete. can't see notifications, and it didn't throw up in a search.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Done the first part John, nothing in there to block/delete. can't see notifications, and it didn't throw up in a search.


When in advanced, notifications is the fifth item down, I have most of my blocked list in there but for one (pages juane, french version of yellow pages) that didn't stop it so had to use the content - pop ups, where you have to click on the add button on right side and input the link you wish to block.

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Did you try what i suggested in post number 7?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> When in advanced, notifications is the fifth item down, I have most of my blocked list in there but for one (pages juane, french version of yellow pages) that didn't stop it so had to use the content - pop ups, where you have to click on the add button on right side and input the link you wish to block.
> 
> .


Not the same here then John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> It will be a Chrome notification. You need to go into settings, advanced settings, Privacy and security, content settings, notifications and then there should be a list of ones that are blocked and at the bottom the ones you have allowed. Just block or delete the DM one.


I don't have that either Barry.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

You on Android? Go 3 dots, settings, advanced, site settings, notifications, that's where you'll find it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't have that either Barry.


If this is on a Windows PC you must have unless its not updated or something.

First settings screen scroll right to the bottom click on advanced then under Privacy and security expand content settings.





































you should find the Daily Mail one in there and turn it off


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

No reply for over an hour, do you reckon Kev has turned his pooter off instead of the notification?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> No reply for over an hour, do you reckon Kev has turned his pooter off instead of the notification?


Well that would also fix it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> You on Android? Go 3 dots, settings, advanced, site settings, notifications, that's where you'll find it.


It's a win 10 Laptop John.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> If this is on a Windows PC you must have unless its not updated or something.
> 
> First settings screen scroll right to the bottom click on advanced then under Privacy and security expand content settings.
> 
> ...


Ah!!! Monkey see, Monkey do.

Sorted thanks Barry and all, only just seent the response.

It would have been okay if it had been page three of the currant bun of course, but the Mail, err no ta.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That will be £99.99 (plus Vat) Please.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Paypal okay?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep! As is a my weight in beer if you prefer.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Paypal okay?


I'm his accountant, send it to me at [email protected]


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yep! As is a my weight in beer if you prefer.


I don't own a brewery Barfs FFS.


----------

